# boylesports free bet



## Guest127 (22 Aug 2005)

around this time of year I usually lodge €50/60 by credit card with paddy power and just to have an interest each saturday do a combination bet on the uk weeekend footie coupons. the bet varies from week to week to week. but usually I bet around €10. I never had to top up the 'fund' as most weeks i got a tickle and anyway I only do it for fun so the betting was never serious. however after a poster on this thread mentioned free bets if you opened an account, this year I switched to boylesports and their blurb stats that you can have up to €100 in free bets when you join up. the small print is that this €100 is the max and its spread out over a number of bets. they match your first bet up to a maximum of €25 and on the tenth bet they match the average of your last 10 bets up to a max of €25 etc up to a maximum of 4 times. this I understand. So on Saturday when I was doing my little bet I decided I might as well bet €25 to get the maximum free bet. I picked 9 games and did a combination of 4's which cost 31.50. I won around €70 and thought boylesports would match my bet up to a max of €25 - in other words another winning bet of around €55 but on checking the balance tonight I notice that boylesports just added €25 to the kitty. I thought matching a bet meant that they put on the money as well. I am not really complaining. €25 free is €25 free but its the wording that caught me out. anyone else have any views on this one? I also know that in around 9 weeks time I will only be getting a free tenner as the bets are only for  fun and it does make you take a keener interest in the lower leagues as you search out for winners. In the past 3 years the world cup, the euro championships etc were usually the downfall of the 'fund' but I get the whole year out of the first deposit. downside is that I never withdraw, though I was tempted two years ago but as I wanted to bet on the tournament in Portugal I left a fairly healthy kitty in place and was flying until Zidane scored that winner against poor old blighty in last second. After that it was all downhill as I never forsaw Greece  winning any games never mind the tournament.


----------



## podgerodge (22 Aug 2005)

cuchulainn said:
			
		

> I thought matching a bet meant that they put on the money as well.



According to Boylesports webpage:

"when you place your first bet, we will match your stake with a free bet balance to the max value of Eur25."

I had to read it twice or 3 times to see the sting.  It really must have been worded to fool people.  Matching your stake is not the terminology they should be using.  Plenty of people will be caught out by this.

Though I have no doubt someone will tell me there's nothing wrong with it!


----------



## Guest127 (23 Aug 2005)

hi Podgerodge; My first understanding was that they  gave €25 credit ( if you bet €25 or greater on first bet) . my second reading was that they would match first  stake ( max €25) and when you look again at the wording of the final €25 it looks that way. However thats not what they do. they increase the credit by €25. I suppose its like everything else. If I had placed a losing bet on Saturday I would be delighted with the €25 but the wording sure is confusing.
cheers 
Apologies Brendan. Couldn't remember where I saw the post on all the free bets you could have by moving around. Next year we will see if VC    can confuse us.


----------



## podgerodge (23 Aug 2005)

There is no doubt whatsoever that they are trying to fool people into thinking its a matched bet.

Any crowd that try to pull the wool over your eyes deserves to be ignored.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Aug 2005)

I wonder how many more of these "free bet" offers are also either convoluted to claim or straightforward scams?


----------



## car (23 Aug 2005)

Ive yet to see a "matched bet" when signing up with any online bookie.  The norm is to refund the first initial bet up to a certain amount.    e.g. I opened a vic chandler account last xmas with 40e upon first bet, I deposited 40e and upon my first wager (which was 40e), about 15 mins later, 40e was deposited back to my account.   Im with 4 online bookies and all employed same intro offers.  none offered what cuchulainn interpreted.  Will admit tho that the way boyle sports phrased it, is not helpful.   I had the 40e on chelsea to win all 4 trophys.  was 110/1 at the time.  Wasnt happy with liverpool atallatall.


----------



## Guest127 (24 Aug 2005)

sick as a parrot as they say in scouse. I suspect Clubman is rite about about convoluted free bets but I do have the €25 in my account. It was just the wording that threw me.
cheers


----------



## michaelm (24 Aug 2005)

podgerodge said:
			
		

> According to Boylesports webpage:
> 
> "when you place your first bet, we will match your stake with a free bet balance to the max value of Eur25."
> 
> ...


There's nothing wrong with it.  Effectively the first bet, up to €25 is free.


----------



## podgerodge (24 Aug 2005)

theoretically not.  but it is designed to decieve.

you can pick
"when you place your first bet, we will match your stake" suggests adding it to the bet

And what the hell is a "free bet balance" ?  Most people would surely say "we'll add the value of your first stake to your account balance"


----------



## Guest127 (25 Aug 2005)

The 2nd paragraph of boylesports blurb 'after a further 10 bets with boylesports.com we will match you average stake to a max. of 25 euro/stg.
its the word 'match' thats the confuser. why dont they just say they will add (as Podgerodge says) your average stake to you account.
anyway its it up me to make the €25 pay its way. Brave bet Car, €4,440sure would have been a sweet return. But you were lucky against Barca if unlucky against the Pool.


----------



## GreatDane (27 Aug 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> I wonder how many more of these "free bet" offers are also either convoluted to claim or straightforward scams?


 

Hi Clubman

As you know, I put that thread togeather.

I have personally done & completed every single one of those offers, been paid out on all wins with the various bookies, collected the various offers from each site successfully & also been paid all Rpoints which converts to the free €145 I've mentioned in the post.   I've also previously mentioned, I'm an Administrator at Rpoints, so if anyone is having a problem with the offer, feel free to get in touch with me directly & I'll do all I can to help 

Granted, some of the promotions offered at various bookies regarding free bets are more complicated than others.    I guess thats them trying to cover themselves legally, and maybe reduce the risk of potential loss on the offers etc.  I doubt most of these are purposely trying to deceive anyone, lets face it many are household names, quoted companies etc.

Also, I do agree some of the terms & conditions are badly worded and people who do not play at various bookies regularly, in particular, may fall victum to misunderstandings.

I'd respectfully suggset, anyone who is consider these new sign ups and is unsure about a particular offer, term or condition just send an e-mail directly to the site in question asking for clarification before signing up.

Cheers

G>
http://www.rpoints.com/newbie


----------



## ClubMan (27 Aug 2005)

How much hard cash in hand do you get from this exercise as opposed to in kind in some other form? Do you get €145 in cash at the end of it?


----------



## Guest127 (27 Aug 2005)

ok. Last week I 'deposited' €50 from my credit card with Boylesports. Put on €31.50  on first bet. Won €70, Boylesports added €25 to my account. credit balance this morning around €110. but shown as two seperate figures  €85 and €25.  So I put on a bet today for €25.50 (126 quads at 20c) and rechecked the balance and it now showing as €60  &  €25. So they didnt take todays bet out of the 'free' kitty. As far as I can see either I will have to lose all my 'own'  money before we move into the free bets or I will have to withdraw all  my 'own' money and just leave their 'free' bet money there to continue on with. I am tempted to try and find out if that will work but will wait to see how todays effort pans out first.


----------



## GreatDane (27 Aug 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> ...Do you get €145 in cash at the end of it?


 
Yes
(subject to fluctuations in exchange rates, given Rpoints is only paying out in GBP£ at the moment)

Cheers

G>
http://www.rpoints.com/newbie


----------



## Guest127 (27 Aug 2005)

Not a great day at the office. €27.85 return for my €25.50  stake.
preston and bradford to win and barnet to draw let me down so I cant yet try and withdraw enough of  my 'own' cash to start using 'their' stake for my bets. There's always next week. and so far  I am (still) ahead on  my own money.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Aug 2005)

Garrettod said:
			
		

> Yes
> (subject to fluctuations in exchange rates, given Rpoints is only paying out in GBP£ at the moment)


So it is hard cash and not points that are redeemable against purchases or anything like that?


----------



## Guest127 (28 Aug 2005)

does anyone know when france are playing the faroe islands? if i stick all the kitty on france and they win I will be able to see if boylesports seperate the two winning bets, ie 'my' cash and 'their' free bet. that way it will be obvious if its impossible to actually draw down this freebie or if it's just there to be lost.


----------



## GreatDane (28 Aug 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> So it is hard cash and not points that are redeemable against purchases or anything like that?


 

Hi Clubman,

Yes that is correct. The fixed exchange rate is 1 Rpoint equals GBP£0.01 (1 penny) & you can cash out once you've got over (I think) £10 worth, so no serious constraints. Thats the entire point actually, its better than being forced to trade points for a limited supply of goods & services, at a fixed selection of retailers.

Try some of these & let me know how you get on: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=13123





*cuchulainn*

Take a quick peep at the bookies terms & conditons before you do this. While it's likely to be a "safe bet", some bookies have a small term where the free cash can't be bet on an odds on favourite, can't recall the rules for Boyle off the top of my head, but give them a shout if your not sure & let them confirm via e-mail to you.

In some cases, the bookies have no restrictions on when you can place the free bet etc (think sportingbet is one of these from memory) so you can just stick it on an odds on favourite & collect the dosh (assuming it wins )

Another option used by some, is to use a few of the free bets at different sites and cover the various possibilities (such as win, lose or draw for football bets) - ensuring some profit from the free bets, throughout the entire exercise.

Cheers

G>
http://www.rpoints.com/newbie


----------



## ClubMan (28 Aug 2005)

Thanks for the clarification/explanation.


----------



## GreatDane (28 Aug 2005)

Hi Clubman

No problem, if your tryinig it, let me know how you get on 



Hi Cuchulainn

have a look at the following thread, its purely discussion on boyle sports - might be helpful for you 

*Click HERE *

Cheers

G>
http://www.rpoints.com/newbie


----------



## Guest127 (28 Aug 2005)

thansk CCovich and Garrettod: confess I am getting as much enjoyment out of this debate as the bets themselves. have splashed out and put yesterdays winnings on a yankee tomorrow as its a bank holiday in Britain. Very brave of me. I see that they don't return the stake from a winning free bet from your post G.  Sneaky. So if you stick it on a odds on favourite you might wind up with much less than the €25. might stick my own kitty on the French. THEN go back in and do a combination of world cup games with 'their' kitty. theres a good few certs out next saturday. Portugal, Hungary, France,Russia. etc.
Cheers and thanks. And whoever said theres no such thing as a free lunch was wise man.


----------



## Guest127 (31 Aug 2005)

youse are going to love this. France are 66/1 ON to win the match against the Faroes. My deposit of €50 stands at just over €86 and I am going to stick it all on the Frenchies. This will ensure that by the 10th bet I should have a good average . will  then use their 'free' bet on other matches.


----------



## CCOVICH (31 Aug 2005)

Jeez cuchulainn, is it really worth it?  To win €1.30??


----------



## GreatDane (31 Aug 2005)

CCOVICH    

lol   

... perhaps cuchulainn is after the €145 free from Rpoints, plus the winnings from all the various free bets


regards

G>
http://www.rpoints.com/newbie


----------



## Guest127 (31 Aug 2005)

CCOVICH: Probably not but I am only 'parking' the money so I can use their 'free' bet. Don't want to 'withdraw' the cash as I put it there to enjoy a flutter every saturday from now till april. maybe I should spread it out ie €20 on portgual & Russia, and the balance on the french. I just want to get a whack at 'their' money and see If I can get anything back on it. Its not in their terms and conditions but it appears that they dont refund the stake with any winnings. So If I used the kitty on other bets and stick the €25 on the French then literally my €25 'free' bet would be worth 0.80c. Just toying at present. have till Friday evening anyway. Got a summons some  time back ( fine attached) to attend wedding on Saturday. Boylesports give another 'free' bet after 10 bets to a max of €25 based on the average bet over those 10. I could use the €86 as a good way to ensure I got the max when the 10 bets were averaged. would be a downer all right to lose it all now and I do remember Senegal stuffing them in the last world cup. But I dont think the fishermen will do it on Saturday. In Paris. No Chance. I really only do this for the fun. And I am having fun. Except for Preston. ( notice my post on them was deleted -  wasn't that bad)


----------



## Guest127 (31 Aug 2005)

read your Rpoints post again G and I notice that a few of the comments were about putting £250 on a cert and nine other bets of say £1 on in order to get the average £25 free bet second time around. one poster says boylesports kicked him out for winning consistantly! and another couldnt get €250 on cambridge last year as Boyles wouldn't take the bet. So I am not the only one putting the pot on one team. You cant get to their free  bet unless all your own money is used up. Hence my idea of 'parking' it on the French. As long as the Faroes dont clamp it   should be all right.


----------



## Guest127 (2 Sep 2005)

emptied the pot on the french . then tried to place a bet on a number of selctions. boylesports asked did I want to top up my account (declined) and went back in to study a bit more closely how this site works. only then did I notice that there's a little check box at the bottom if you want to use up your free bet. for what it worth I picked a number of middle of the road chances and I will wait and see how she goes. probably wouldn't have stuffed the lot on the french if I had noticed that little box but sure it's worth €1.30 anyway.  this is the 2nd summons of 3. didnt make the first on either. third one is compulsary.


----------



## Guest127 (19 Sep 2005)

bayern look pretty handy as do hearts. next week will test hearts. real are going through a woeful time so somebody is going to pay for that. must look at hull and swansea a bit closer this weekend. wigan were my bankers for the past few seasons but they are out of their depth now for banking anyway. Huddersfield look ok and exeter in the conference.  gretna were easy last year too but I havn't ventured up to scotland this year yet. I got a small tickle with 6 right at the weekend but not enough in the circumstances. must have a look at your nfl. when are the games played - weekends?


----------



## GreatDane (3 Jan 2006)

Hi

Anyone able to confirm the promotion for new accounts from Bruce Betting ? ... I've not seen mention of it on the website, but apparently they are offering a free €50 bet, if you bet €100 via their phone service ?

Cheers


G>
[broken link removed]


----------



## Guest127 (4 Jan 2006)

No G, havn't seen that one. €100 too rich for me in one bet as I only do it for fun. ( except I did put whole kitty on France but that was to get a better % free bet) so maybe thing to do is wait for chelski to play Sunderland, stick on the €100 on chekski, take back your €101 after result and you should have €50 to play with. (and hope that the ref doesn't have a bet on sunderland at 1000/1)


----------



## GreatDane (7 Jan 2006)

Your talking my language mate 

... need to have a look at the fixture list, maybe a FA Cup game ( & pray that it does not turn into a giant killing  )

Thanks, I'll give them a buzz at Bruce Betting next week and report back with my findings in due course.

Must admit, I do like to bag an easy free bet or a few quid back as a freebie while also getting a few small bets on the footie etc.  We do things like cashback on some of the casinos / bookies, which has worked well over the years etc .. easy money really 

Cheers

G>
[broken link removed]


----------



## GreatDane (21 Jan 2006)

Nice

I missed my bets today, so have had no results good or bad and despite my favorite footie team being Liverpool, I've somewhat lost my bottle I'm afraid ... so think I'll just see if I can find some half decent free bets / welcome back offers for tomorrows game instead.

There is an easy GBP£20 on SportingOdds for example, if your not already a member, See Here: http://www.rpoints.com/bb/viewtopic.php?t=1017374&promoter=1105

Im also interested in learning more about spread betting and getting up to speed with some of the US sports, anyone here doing any ?

Cheers

G>
http://www.rpoints.com/newbie


----------



## Guest127 (12 Feb 2006)

new abode I see. at least theres no stamp duty. Anyway last post before the world cup. last august I deposited €50 with boylesports to avail of their offer of €100 free bet for new customers. the catch was that €100 was the MAX you could get, depending on how much you actually bet. first bet was matched - to a max of €25. next ten bets (2-11) were averaged and you got the average stake as a free bet. same for bets 12-21 and 22 to 31. so if you bet €250 between each of those 'milestones' you got the max free bet credited to your account. not quite what boylesports lead you to believe. I have now received my final free bet of €16 and this made a total of €25+€23+€13+€16 =€77. which means that I have managed to bet around €550 for my initial stake of €50 ( first bet €25 and average of €520 for next 30 bets) I have over €200 in kitty at present more than enough to take me to the world cup. anyone up for starting a world cup betting forum around june? should be a bit of craic.
CC. **** wycombe ( again). today I had fulham, preston, cardiff, lincoln, grimsby and wycombe in a heinz. got €30 for my €11 but it should have been €85. I hope you are doing ok with your bets. cheers and see you at the world cup


----------



## GreatDane (13 Feb 2006)

Hi mate

Yes, I'd be up for this alright & Im sure others here would also - not to mention, if we used it for finding new betting promotions etc we might get a lot more interested along the way.

Anyone else here up for this ?

Cheers

G>
http://www.rpoints.com/newbie


----------



## Guest127 (9 Mar 2006)

Just checked my emails and boylesports are giving me a free €20 bet for cheltenham, a free €20 bet for the world cup and a free €20 bet in september on next years barclays championship. happy days!! 
CC @ G. still hanging in but had a few funny ( bad ) results recently. huddersfield/watford not winning last saturday.liverpool on sunday.Southend two weeks ago etc . account opened for €50 last september and around €160 in kitty. must try and make better use of these freebies.
just checked my account and the free €20 is there ok. assume it can only be used at cheltenham. anyone know a certainty at cheltenham as racing isn't my strong point


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Mar 2006)

I'm out!


----------



## GreatDane (9 Mar 2006)

cuchulainn said:
			
		

> Just checked my emails and boylesports are giving me a free €20 bet for cheltenham, a free €20 bet for the world cup and a free €20 bet in september on next years barclays championship. happy days!!  ....


 
Nice of them, 

What did you do right ?  

Bloomin' Liverpool cost me last nite, can't believe they let me down given I've been loyal to them since I was a kid, but such is life I guess 

Cheers

G>


----------



## Guest127 (9 Mar 2006)

what about bloody This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language and that missed open goal? can't believe Boylesports either, trying to figure out why they would give out these freebies. maybe its because I do a bet at least weekly? or because I didnt 'withdraw funds' when I was over the €200 mark ( very very tempted and if the world cup wasn't coming up .....) To be honest the only bet I am going to have in Cheltenham is that €20. anyone hear of a horse called roof top rioter or protester or something similar?


----------

